# Grooming question



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

When I got yoda his tummy was shave because of matts I brush him like 6 times a day I wish to see his eyes I just love his eyes is there something i can do to see his eyes I do not have any luck on a ban in his hair it turns out like a unicorn LOL I know it takes practice could I trim his hair for I can see his eye with out it looking stupid.any suggection ? I love his hair


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I know the unicorn look Susan!! 

A tip someone gave me is when you put the hair in a ponytail, or topknot, part the back of the hair into a V. It will keep it back and hopefully not fall forward. When Stogie has his hair down, he cant see at all. He will run into things, so I have to always have it up. 

I hope Yodas belly grows out. Its a shame when you have to shave them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Melissa...post Goldie's haircut photo...you can see her eyes, and she looks sooooo cute!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill have to find it. I have to admit for her, she looks better shorter. I dont think I want to cut Stogie.

Susan, where have you gone? Is Yoda keeping you busy?
We want more pictures!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HI Melissa well we went on a little trip and Glad to say Yoda is doing great I have gotten him potty trained now he only gos out side in his area and I have also got him leash trained not to bad in 1 weeks time I tryed to up load a picture this morning but it would not let me so I will try again .We are so happy with him.I had some one look Yoda over and they felt that at some time yoda was abused but they think I can work out his shyness with strangers and some one clip the matts out he has so many different lengths of hair.Do you think I should do a puppy cut on him to get it all one length.I will get some pictures of Yoda up today we went to the pumkin patch over the weekend he road in the wheel barrel it was so cute


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

IS there a way to just "trim" the hair for I can see his eyes? Or should I just leave it he does have a lot of area where they used scissors to remove the matts its a shame.I used detangler when I fine them and work it into the matt It seems to help.He has such a fuzzy head. I am not sure if I should just give him a puppy cut and start from scratch since he has so many different levels from scissors.Any idea's.His hair is sooo soft with so much fly away .


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda basically get matts in his front arm pit area is there a special trick to keep it from happening?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Susan I bet he is blowing coat. He is at that perfect age. 
Stogie gets mats under his arm pits also. I would just keep brushing and try to get through this awful stage. If you wanted to cut him, you could always let him grow out fresh.

Here is the link to Goldies puppy cut photo. I love her this way. Her eyes are so pretty and she can always see.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=515&postcount=4


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

so this will last a long time?? LOL Like till they are what 3 years old Been really good about brushing him out I just dont know if I should get a puppy cut or not I love his long coat.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Is there a type of cut where you can have the hair above his eyes trim?He has boo tiful brown eyes


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You can do whatever you wish if he is not shown. 
You can leave his coat long, and just have a groomer cut the hair over his eyes. 
I do like seeing Goldies eyes and I think she likes it also.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you Melissa I think I will do that just enough where Yoda can see and I can see his eyes.As of right now I do not plan on showing his just training classes only but once I get into it you never know .I just got his pedigree in the mail Eckerts wisdom of yoda LOL


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I went ahead and just trim above his eye WOW what a differents I think he likes it too.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok question here when you groom which direction should you be brushing the legs up or straight down and the Head and back I'm a little lost on it do you want a to part itfor it gos to each side or do you brush them straight back


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Blow Drying*

Good Morning everyone,
This may sound like an absurd question, so bear with me. I do wish to do my grooming at home, with the odd visit to the groomer every 2-3 months, but what my question is whether or not you actually NEED those professional blow dryers? My personal hairdryer is too noisy and too hot, and I was considering investing in one with low, med, and high settings, as well as control over the heat settings, could I use that? Do any of you use a regular hairdryer? Can you recommend some to me please? Our puppy has reached 5 wks old and mid-january is coming up fast , I really want to be prepared. All your help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Reece!! May I ask what setting you find are best? Obviously, HOT is out of the question - esp when it is too hot for ME.  Can you suggest a brand of hairdryer?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I use the Double K Challengair. I love it, I've had it three years now and it still works great. I bought a hairdryer arm for my grooming table. If I need to add heat (in the winter) I place my ionic hairdryer on low heat in that arm and then use my Challengeair to do most of the drying. Heat will dry the coats, but sometimes you need a little heat to keep them warm.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just asked this question the other day, I sent out the photo of Dora at her Rally trial with a top knot to my havanese friends and I was teased that I am making her look like a giant maltese (my other dog!) So I asked what do I do with all that hair so I can see her eyes? They suggested parting the hair and putting it in braids. I still don't have this down as it has only been a week, as my braids were quite lose and not really down her face but more like devil horns. Does anyone on this list do it and want to share pictures?

I also had to shave Dora's belly at about 16 months because I couldn't keep up with it and I thought it was unfair to keep having to yank the matts out. She is turning 2 next month and it is growing out again and a lot easier!

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I use top knots all the time, I personally don't think they look silly at all. Most of the Havanese fanciers I know are using top knots. I have done braids also, but don't have any photos. You want to do more a french braid, close to the scalp. They are a bit tricky to put in, but look nice when done right. The dogs love them because they can see where they're going.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The dryer helps a lot with brushing out as the dog dries. You just move the dryer or the dog to the spot you're working on and the air flow keeps the hair oriented the way you want it. It makes it easy to find every little mat that might have been missed brushing the dog before the bath. We used the Oster for years but bought the big Edemco about a year ago. It's maybe 3 or 4 times as fast as the Oster. The Edemco has a variable heat control and moves air about like a leaf blower. Of course you can get by with even a handheld dryer but it's nice to have one on a stand that you can move around and use both hands on the dog. Of course we have 12 of our own and do some for our puppy owners too but it probably wouldn't be worth the investment for one of the big dryers for one or two dogs.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for the advice. It does make sense to have your hands free to brush when they are up on the grooming table. I will definately be looking into getting a blower specifically for grooming. Thank you all for all the names, I am going to look into them and see which one I can invest in. I love this forum because of all of you helpful people. Thank you


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello everyone, I have another question. I have already stocked up on all the supplies for grooming, but I was wondering when we do get our puppy (less than 4 weeks... yippee!!) do we use all the brushes on him? I have the pincushion brush, the slicker, the grayhound comb, the flea comb etc. I was planning on beginning with the brush daily, so that it would get used to me grooming it, but do you use all of them? They start off with shorter hair, so I am in real need of clarification. Please help!


----------

